# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT-JTAG - 11 HOT Models Added Again , Check inside

## mohamed73

*ORT - JTAG UPDATE* [26 MAY 2011]   *Description :*   *HTC Diamond CDMA / HTC 6950 Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot**HTC INCREDIBLE CDMA Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot**Huawei AC560 Repair Dead Boot* *Huawei AC580 Repair Dead Boot* *Huawei C2605 Repair Dead Boot**LG CYON SH-130 Repair Dead Boot* *LG CYON SV590/SV600 Repair Dead Boot* *LG CYON LB2500H  Repair Dead Boot* *Samsung SCH-S109 Repair Dead Boot* *Samsung SCH-S229 Repair Dead Boot* *Samsung SCH-W330 / Anycall SCH-W330 Repair Dead Boot*     *What's new in ORT Plus V1.49* MSM6500 SCAN is IMPROVED and minor bug fixesQSC1100 minor bug fixes and handling improvements   *Released Stuffs :*   HTC Diamond CDMA / HTC 6950 JTAG PinoutHTC Diamond CDMA / HTC 6950 Repair FileHTC Diamond CDMA / HTC 6950 Repair GuideHTC INCREDIBLE JTAG PinoutHTC INCREDIBLE Repair FileHTC INCREDIBLE Repair GuideHuawei AC560 DumpHuawei AC560 JTAG PinoutHuawei AC560 Repair GuideHuawei AC580 DumpHuawei AC580 JTAG PinoutHuawei AC580 Repair GuideHuawei C2605 DumpHuawei C2605 JTAG PinoutHuawei C2605 Repair GuideHuawei C2605 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] LG CYON SH-130 DumpLG CYON SH-130 JTAG PinoutLG CYON SH-130 Repair GuideLG CYON SV590/SV600 DumpLG CYON SV590/SV600 JTAG PinoutLG CYON SV590/SV600 Repair GuideLG CYON LB2500H DumpLG CYON LB2500H JTAG PinoutLG CYON LB2500H Repair GuideSamsung SCH-S109 DumpSamsung SCH-S109 JTAG PinoutSamsung SCH-S109 Repair GuideSamsung SCH-S229 DumpSamsung SCH-S229 JTAG PinoutSamsung SCH-S229 Repair GuideSamsung SCH-W330 DumpSamsung SCH-W330 JTAG PinoutSamsung SCH-W330 Repair Guide ORT Plus V1.49    *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Previous Update :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ORT Team Blog  :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك<*

----------

